# Eating prepared foods



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I have now had my Elongatus for a few weeks now and am ready to try prepared foods.What have you all tried?What was the easiest to get your P's started on?What do you feel is the most nutritional prepard foods?and how did you all go about convincing your P to eat prepared foods?
Thanks,Jeremy Olson


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As long as I have my reds, I feed them feeders only once a week or less (and fed them feeders the first time when I had them about one and a half month).
So, basically I raised mine to eat non-live foods, and they'll readily accept any food I offer them. I think shrimps, beef heart and smelt are the best food items to try out first, because most people will tell you their p's love to eat it. It usually doesn't take much persuasion to have them eat it...

As for the most healthy food source: since you only have him for a short while, you could try to get him hooked on self-made food cubes. Just blend all sorts of stuff (shrimp, fish, beefheart, blood, vitamins, veggies, pellets, basically anything you want to feed your elongatus), add a little gelatine, and freeze it into cubes. I haven't tried it myself, because I don't have a freezer at the moment, but I really want to try when I'm able to...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have my RBPs and my Spilo CF all eating non live foods such as shrimp, smelt, beefheart, and squid. I also feed my RBPs about once a week feeders just to keep them a little active. I have not fed my Spilo CF and feeders yet, as I have been working on getting him to eat other foods and he his new to me.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would go with beefheart and shrimp and occasional feeders.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i use smelt, it is gutted and beheaded as well. Great for them to eat due to it has no preservatives and it is high in protein as well.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hmmmm. Let me see there Jeremy. I would try feeding it the usual and slowly reducing feeding periods and amounts and slowly introduce a bit of (bloodworms) or other prepred food at the same time.... worked for me with my pike


----------

